# Diesmal läuft alles besser



## Sempai02 (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
das Thema steht ja oben. Also welche "Fehler" wollt ihr bei WAR vermeiden,die ihr bei anderen MMOGs begangen habt? Ich fange mal an und muss zugeben,dass ich zuletzt bei "ForU" massig "Fehler" gemacht habe:

- Zu spät eingestiegen (ein paar Monate nach Release) und dadurch irgendwie nie richtig eine Gilde gefunden -> Bei WAR wird von Tag 1 an 100% gegeben,wobei ich ja schon eine Gilde in Planung habe.
- Zu sehr DD fixiert und dadurch kaum Gruppencontent -> Bei WAR werde ich nur Klassen spielen,die auch in Gruppen sehr wichtig sind.
- Zu oft neu angefangen und keinen Main gehabt und dadurch irgendwie immer zurückgehangen -> Bei WAR teste ich in der Open-Beta alle Klassen durch und fixiere mich auf eine Klasse, die von WAR-Release bis WAR-Ende gespielt wird.
- Oftmals zu eigenbrötlerisch und auch dadurch zu wenig Gruppencontent -> Bei WAR wird wieder eine Stammgilde gesucht und mit der viel gespielt.

Irgendwie hab ich bei ForU mehr "Fehler" gemacht als jemals bei UO oder DAOC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Bei WAR werde ich die allerdings nicht wiederholen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Inexort (14. Mai 2008)

Ich hab alles genauso geplant wie du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jasaad (14. Mai 2008)

Bei mir ists eigentlich fast genau das Selbe. Nur Hoffe ich dass ich auch die richtige Fraktion finde.... ich hoffe einfach mal dass Ordnung nicht voller "Kiddies" sein wird. ^^


----------



## Monk3y (14. Mai 2008)

Ich werde von Anfang an in einer soliden Gilde spielen, die mit kompetenten Leuten besetzt ist mit denen das Spiel Spass macht.
Werde mir auch schön viel Zeit nehmen das Spiel in allen Ecken und Kanten kennen zu lernen und nicht wie bei WoW einfach auf Highlevel durch grinden so schnell es geht.
Achja und was wir alle diesmal besser machen sollten ist:

HALTET DIE COMMUNITY FLAME FREI!!!!

das ist mein größter Wunsch. Es hat mich im WoW Forum immer tierisch angep**** das 1 Minute nach dem man etwas gepostet hat einem die "Mimimis"," Käse zum whine?","wayne interessierts?"und "ololol newb l2p !!!eineinself" um die Ohren geflogen sind.
Das ist etwas was ich bei WAR besser machen will und hoffentlich auch andere, das hier nicht eine Stimmung wie auf nem Scharfschützen Gelände herrscht bei dem die ganzen Pfosten nur auf den nächsten warten den sie flamen können!
Ansonten stimme ich Sempai02 in allen Punkten zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (14. Mai 2008)

Bei DAoC damals war alles extrem geil, man lernte nette Leute kennen, man war in einer super Gilde etc.

Bei WoW fings damals so an, dass ich gegen den Gruppencontent war beim ersten Char leveln, maximal mit 2-3 RL Friends was gemacht, da mir nach 2 -3 Versuchen die Lust vergangen war. Also nennen wir das Kind mal beim Namen: Es gab zu viele Random-Kacknaps.. nervige Leute, stressiger Allgemeinchat, kein Gruppenspiel, jeder machte was er wollte. Ich hoffe das mir das bei WAR erspart bleiben wird.

Ich starte mit meinen Brüdern und RL Friends wieder durch, wir werden direkt selbst ne schöne 6er Gruppe stellen können, und werden mit unsrer alten DAoC Gilde das RvR direkt in unsre Hand reißen.

Sieg und Ehre der Ordnung!


----------



## mendiger (14. Mai 2008)

mein hauptfehler war, dass ich mir keine klasse aussuchen konnte.


----------



## Hühü1 (14. Mai 2008)

Hm ich werde mal der dd klasse abschwören.
Das WAR heiler system gefällt mir sehr, vorallem der schamane.
Hab sonst caster dd´s gespielt liegt mir einfach und tanks.
Als twink gibts evtl nen schwarzork^^

Nur hab ich noch keine gilde gefunden die mir das bietet was ich haben  will.
Manche verlangen 3 stunden onlinezeit täglich. (als krasses beispiel)
Ich spiel schon mal gern 3-5 stunden aber nicht jeden tag.
Die anderen wissen nicht was sie wollen ob ordnung/zerstörung, keine genauen ziele, zu locker organisiert.
Die anderen sind mir dann einfach zu groß 60-70 leute sind für mich schon knapp zu viel.
Da kennst die leute kaum mit denen du zusammen spielst.

Ich bin wohl in der hinsicht etwas zu kritisch, bei den gilden, aber eine gute gilde, nicht zu klein nicht zu groß, wäre wohl ein super start für WAR.
Aber hab ja meine PO evtl findet sich ja was in der open beta.


----------



## Sempai02 (14. Mai 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> Hm ich werde mal der dd klasse abschwören.
> Das WAR heiler system gefällt mir sehr, vorallem der schamane.
> Hab sonst caster dd´s gespielt liegt mir einfach und tanks.
> Als twink gibts evtl nen schwarzork^^
> ...



Dass ist ja das Schöne an der Open-Beta,da kann man ohne Zeitdruck alle Klassen antesten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Und was die Gilde angeht: Meine aktuell tendiert auch eher zur Ordnung,ich aber eher zur Zerstörung. Notfalls gründen wir beide einfach eine Zerstörungsgilde,das dürfte nicht zu schwer sein,vor allem,wenn man in der Open-Beta schon ein paar Leute kennenlernt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Hühü1 (14. Mai 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Dass ist ja das Schöne an der Open-Beta,da kann man ohne Zeitdruck alle Klassen antesten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klingt nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich muss dazu sagen, was auch zum thema past, das ich nicht wirklich interesiert bin an einer führenden position einer gilde.
In WoW war ich selbst fast 2 einhalbjahre in einer gilde hatte einen höheren rang und war mit verantwortlich für die gilde.
Hab selbst  raids organsiert, und diesen stress mag ich mir nicht mehr antun.
Unglaublich wie leute sich manchmal wegen kleinigkeiten aufregen.
Ich suche einfach ne gilde mit ca.30-40 man ich möchte schon nen gewissen erfolg haben in WAR aber nicht gezwungen sein jeden tag 3 stunden da zu sein und mehr gilden pflichten als freiheiten zu haben .

Aber in der open beta kan man auch in kleinen gilden spaß haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (14. Mai 2008)

ich habe bis jetzt fast nur manaDD gespielt...also werde ich mich mit meinen schwarzork ans tanken machen


----------



## Macaveli (14. Mai 2008)

hmm ich hab schiss das mir die zeit in der open beta nicht reicht um, naja ich sag mal vorsichtig "alle" klassen ausgiebig zu testen und mich dann am release für eine zu entscheiden die mir spass macht und die zb in der gruppe gut zu gebrauchen ist.
ich sag das weil ich bis jetzt nen hunter in wow gespielt habe und ihr wisst ja selber was es da so für vorurteile gibt zwecks dmg usw usf, sowas ist echt nervig, und auch wenn einem die klasse megaviel spass macht ist es doch sehr frustrierend wenn man die ganze zeit alleine unterwegs sein muss bzw mit seinem pet und als farmbot abgestempelt wird.
aber ok es heißt ja das JEDE klasse in WAR eine wichtige rolle spielen wird,  aber das habe ich schonmal gehört... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (14. Mai 2008)

Macaveli schrieb:


> hmm ich hab schiss das mir die zeit in der open beta nicht reicht um, naja ich sag mal vorsichtig "alle" klassen ausgiebig zu testen und mich dann am release für eine zu entscheiden die mir spass macht und die zb in der gruppe gut zu gebrauchen ist.
> ich sag das weil ich bis jetzt nen hunter in wow gespielt habe und ihr wisst ja selber was es da so für vorurteile gibt zwecks dmg usw usf, sowas ist echt nervig, und auch wenn einem die klasse megaviel spass macht ist es doch sehr frustrierend wenn man die ganze zeit alleine unterwegs sein muss bzw mit seinem pet und als farmbot abgestempelt wird.
> aber ok es heißt ja das JEDE klasse in WAR eine wichtige rolle spielen wird,  aber das habe ich schonmal gehört...
> 
> ...



Ich kenne das. Spiele eine Blutelfen-Jägerin in "ForU" und muss damit unter 2 Vorurteilen leben. Deswegen
 auch der Entschluss,nie wieder Klassen zu nehmen,die wohl überlaufen sein werden. Bei WAR dürften das z.B. der "LOL,Headshot Shadowwarrior" und die "ROFL,Geile Hexenkriegerin" sein. Sischer ist sicher.


----------



## PJK (14. Mai 2008)

Ja ich muss sagen ich werde mich auch auf Klassen konzentrieren die in der Gruppe gebraucht werden, ich will ebenfalls eine Klasse haben die ich von anfang bis ende spiele und ich will auch von anfang an dabei sein!


----------



## Hühü1 (14. Mai 2008)

@Macaveli, Sempai02

Naja  kann euch nur halb zustimmen jäger im PvE/raids hatten mit vorurteilen  in WoW zu kämpfen.
Im PvP waren sie eine sehr starke klasse  genau wie die doofen  hexenmeister. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als mage hab ich die 2 klassen besonders gehasst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (15. Mai 2008)

Ich werde wieder alles so machen wie immer, da ich einfach perfekt bin und nie Fehler begehe.

Scherz beiseite: Was will man bei einem Spiel schon großartig falsch machen? Ich gehe bei jedem MMORPG genauso vor: Tu was dir gefällt und der Rest kommt von alleine.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (15. Mai 2008)

Das einzige was ich planen werde ist der Plan, dass ich nichts planen werde, so kann man nichts falsch machen, und wird auch nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## Leoncore (15. Mai 2008)

Was ich mir vorgenommen habe: Länger an dem Spiel dran bleiben und nicht zwischendurch andere Games zocken. Das bringt bei einem MMOG überhaupt nichts. Hab ich in meinen alten Everquest 2 Tagen immer gemacht und irgendwann gewundert, warum alle Spieler nachher davon gelvlt und gequestet sind und ich alleine durch die Gegend gerannt bin. Also, andere Games im Regal lassen und voll und ganz auf WAR konzentrieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tiXo (15. Mai 2008)

Also ich bin schon in einer super Gilde und werde in der Open beta meine favorieten antesten.

Squig Treiber, Schamane, Zelot, Spalta oder Hexenkriegerin....


ob ich das überhaupt in ca2 monaten schaffe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wir werden sehen, vllt ist ja etwas dabei was mir so gut gefällt das ich nichts weiters testen muss   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jodu (15. Mai 2008)

hmm ich habe gerade mal aus spaß "Warhammer open beta start" bei google gesucht und da etwas gefunden,wo stand das es keine open beta geben wird, war das einfach nur falsch oder ist das etwas dran?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würde nämlich auch gerne mal alle klassen antesten bevor ich mich dann beim release entscheiden muss

mfg

Jodu


----------



## Moagim (15. Mai 2008)

*Seufz* Schon wieder *Seufz*

Es wird keine Public Beta geben, eine Open Beta wird es geben. (Es kommt nicht jeder in die Beta)

@Topic
Was diesmal besser wird....hm..."Schlagetotundmetzelfein" gleich am ersten Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (15. Mai 2008)

Quelle ??? aber ich kann dier ganz sicher sagen das es eine Open Beta geben wird...

//edit ohh da war Moagim wohl schneller


----------



## MacJunkie79 (15. Mai 2008)

Ich würde ja so gerne einen Hexenjäger spielen, aber ich hasse das Von-Hinten-Anschleich-Schurken-System. Ist das bei WAR genau so extrem wie bei WoW? Oder hat der Hexenjäger auch im Kampf Auge-gegen-Auge eine Chance?


----------



## Moagim (15. Mai 2008)

Nein es ist nicht WIE WoW.

Stell dir das eher mal in der Schlacht vor:
Leicht gepanzerter Hexenjäger will einen Fernkampf DD "erlegen", und rennt auf ihn zu
Fernkämpfer zaubert 3 Angriffe und der Nahkämpfer liegt röchelnd am Boden.

Tarnfähigkeit: 
Hexenjäger sieht sein "Opfer" und sieht das es in seine Richtung läuft. 
Jetzt tarnt er sich (das kostet Konstant Aktionspunkte)
Kommt das "Opfer" in seine Reichweite schlägt er zu und wird wohl auch siegen.

Wartet er aber zulange im Tarnmodus, gehen im die Aktionspunkte aus, er wird sichtbar und ist wehrlos.
Hat das "Opfer" ihn vor dem tarnen schon gesehen, muss es nur warten und die Augen aufmachen, dann sieht man ihn schon (Der Tarnmodus soll nicht absolut sein)

Hexenjäger(Leder) sind im Vergleich zum Hammerträger(Kettenpanzer/Halbplatte) auch leichter gepanzert, also bekommt er hier die Tarnfähigkeit.

Gleiches gilt (vermutlich) bei der Hexenkriegerin (luftige Klamotten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Spalta (Kettenpanzer/Halbplatte), Barbar (Kettenpanzer/Halbplatte)


----------



## Gumml (15. Mai 2008)

naja, eigentlich MÜSSEN sie ne open beta machen, weil sie ja keys für diese im preorderpack verkauft haben ^^

ich werd definitiv das tun, was ich immer mache, weil es sich im nachhinein als das beste rausstellt, was möglich war: ich werd nen einsamen highelven shadow warrior spielen... und von dem plan werd ich nicht abweichen *g*


----------



## Kougar (15. Mai 2008)

Was ich andes machen werde als bei WoW? 
-> Garnix! Rot=Tot ;-)


----------



## Aldaric87 (15. Mai 2008)

Gumml schrieb:


> naja, eigentlich MÜSSEN sie ne open beta machen, weil sie ja keys für diese im preorderpack verkauft haben ^^
> 
> ich werd definitiv das tun, was ich immer mache, weil es sich im nachhinein als das beste rausstellt, was möglich war: ich werd nen einsamen highelven shadow warrior spielen... und von dem plan werd ich nicht abweichen *g*



Klar wird es ne "Open-Beta" geben, aber keine Public Open... wo jeder der sich anmeldet rein darf. Da muss halt der Unterschied gemacht werden, dass net jeder denkt er darf das Game einfach dann ma ziehn und spielen. ^^


----------



## Neolus (15. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß das ich ordnung spielen werden da mir dort der Schattenkrieger sehr gefällt und ich sowieso nen hunterfan (ohne pet) bin. Die Zerstörungsseite kann mir das nicht bieten.
Desweiteren spiele ich gerne heiler, deshalb werde ich in der open beta die heiler testen und der mir am besten gefällt wird mein 2. mainchar. Wenn dann noch zeit ist werd ich die anderen Klassen mal antesten aber die beiden mains stehen schon ziemlich fest. 
Was ich anders machen werde als in anderen mmos hm kann man schwer sagen..ich hatte in wow z.b. ab bc viel pech mit gilden bzw raid gehabt. Hoffe ich finde in der open beta ne gute gilde mit der ich jahrelang spass an war haben kann. leider ist die auswahl der Ordnungsgilden nicht so groß.
Falls sich wer für mich interessiert ich hatte einen suche gilde Post im Gildenforum gepostet (schon paar tage her).

Naja ansonsten lass ich mich vom spiel überraschen.
Was kommen wird...we will see!!!

Grüße


----------



## Nofel (15. Mai 2008)

Nein es wird keine Open Beta geben. Nicht jeder wird in die Beta kommen. Nur leute die einen Key haben, entweder durch Preorder oder Glück. Open beta heißt nur das die NDA fehlt nicht das jeder Hans und Franz.

Meine Freundin motivieren mehr zu spielen. Weil ohne Freundin kein richtiger Spaß in WAR. 

-keine DD Klasse, lange Jäger gespielt und das ist ja sowas von langweilig und Mage/Schurke im Raid sind auch nicht viel besser gewesen (alle bis AQ40 gespielt). 
-keine Pro Gilde
-keine 7h am tag Spielen


----------



## Heraz (15. Mai 2008)

dann wirds halt eine pre order oder glücksbeta^^
sogesehen isses aber eine open beta weil infos wohl weitergegeben werden durfen und der rest der welt ob sie spielen können oder nicht egtl. alles mitbekommen können.

zum thema^^
habe egtl. das auch so geplant in der beta anzuspielen und mich dann zu entscheiden favoriten gibts schon ja aber muss man halt noch anspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


habe das vorher auch nicht richtig gemacht aber dieses mal jahaaa wirds ander =D


----------



## D132 (15. Mai 2008)

Naja ich werde mir dieses Mal viel mehr Zeit lassen für die Story und die Atmopshäre da sie in meinen vorher gespielten mmorpgs zu kurz kamen. 

Dann habe ich vor eine einzige Klasse von Anfang an durchzuspielen und nicht andauernd eine neue anzufangen und hin und her zu schwanken, doch dieser Char oder doch lieber der Andere?

Ich werde viel mehr Zeit damit verbringen, Spaß im Spiel mit Freunden zu haben anstelle, dauernd irrgendwo extremes abgrasen von Gegnern oder Gegenständen zu betreiben.

Aber ich habe mir auch vorgenommen, mir eine schöne Gilde zu suchen wo ich einfach unter Leuten bin die so sind wie ich und ich bin wie Sie.

Ich werde einfach das Spiel, dass meinen lieblings Fantasyhintergrund besitzt, spielen und Spaß daran haben komme was wolle.


----------



## Geige (15. Mai 2008)

ich werde mich von anfang an
auf eine klasse spezialisieren 
und es wird wahrs kein dd sein =)


----------



## Zez (15. Mai 2008)

Mich der Fraktion anschöießen, welcher in Unterzahl ist.
keine Lust auf langweiliges PvP dank überzahl.
Und: Einen Heiler.
Nicht ist besser als Gruppensupport!


----------



## Thrawns (15. Mai 2008)

Ich werde am Anfang nur eine Gilde joinen, wenn ich die Leute absolut nett finde. Sonst werde ich erstmal die Welt, das Gameplay und die Klassen in Ruhe kennen lernen und mich durch NICHTS(!) hetzen lassen, d.h. die Quests lesen, etc. pp. Ich habe nicht vor mir irgendwas entgehen zu lassen, weil ich zu "hektisch" spiele. Hoffe, dass ich davon schon einiges in der Open Beta erledigen kann, aber wenn nicht ist es auch egal.


----------



## Daviii (15. Mai 2008)

Diesen Fehler kann zwar nicht ich persönlich begehen, doch habe ich Angst, dass Order verseucht von Noobs sein wird und das, besonders wenn das Spiel schon länger releast ist, Destruction überwiegen wird.


----------



## Larandera (15. Mai 2008)

ich werde gleich am start erstmal die gilde gründen und viel organisatorisches machen müssen^^
partnergilde und eigene member laden.
dann erstmal die story und das lvln mit den leuten genießen,spaß haben und dann mit der partnergilde rvr machen und hauptstädte raiden versuchen^^.

alles im allem: einfahc fun im game haben 


und flamer sofort ignorieren und aus gilde kicken genau^^


----------



## Shiv0r (15. Mai 2008)

Daviii schrieb:


> Diesen Fehler kann zwar nicht ich persönlich begehen, doch habe ich Angst, dass Order verseucht von Noobs sein wird und das, besonders wenn das Spiel schon länger releast ist, Destruction überwiegen wird.




Denke mal jeder wird am Anfang ein sogenannter "Noob" sein. ^^


Ansosten kann man bei WAR direkt nicht die gleichen fehler wie bei WoW machen, da es keine Itemhatz geben soll. Letztendlich nur eine aktive Gilde finden, aber das hat hoffentlich sicher Zeit.


MfG


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (15. Mai 2008)

Fehler bei WoW waren:
gleich mehrere Chars anzufangen und so viele Berufe wie möglich abzudecken.
mich nicht genügend stark vom Spiel vorher, DAoC zu lösen. Ich habe sie ca. 1 Jahr gleichzeitig gespielt. So ist mir der Mangel an PvP am Anfang nicht aufgefallen.

Ich habe vor:
so gemütlich wie immer zu leveln und genauso gemütlich zu erforschen. Kurzfristige Spielräusche aus Begeisterung am Forschen sind natürlich eingeplant. Nur werden sie nicht so lang andauern, daß ich innerhalb von 72 STunden von 1 auf MAX komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

die halbe community hatte mich auf der ignore, hab auf tipp eines freundes einen holy priester als ersten char hochgezockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bei WAR werd ich immer schön nett sein und einen dd als ersten char spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildshadow (15. Mai 2008)

mein plan lautet: in der beta schon mal hotkeys festzulegen und so wenige fähigkeiten zu klicken wie nur irgendwie möglich. 
Wenn ich mich da an meine nooob-wow zeiten erinnere, muss ich den kopf schüttln. klicker²


----------



## Rayon (17. Mai 2008)

Also erstmal anstatt eines Melee-DD's einen ManaDD bzw einen Heiler zocken. Ins Auge gefasst hatte ich mir den Schamanen oder die Zauberin der Dunkelelfen. 
Hab mir bereits jetzt eine sehr gute Gilde gesucht und gefunden (;P bisschen eigenlob muss ja sein) und werd diesmal in der Beta testen welchen Char ich spiele und nicht nach 2 Monaten rerollen.
Twinken werd' ich wohl trotzdem... später mal :>


----------



## Khalem (21. Mai 2008)

Jasaad schrieb:


> Bei mir ists eigentlich fast genau das Selbe. Nur Hoffe ich dass ich auch die richtige Fraktion finde.... ich hoffe einfach mal dass Ordnung nicht voller "Kiddies" sein wird. ^^



Ja dabor hab ich auch Angst ^^ Aber ich hoffe dass sich bei WAR eine nette Flamefreie Community herausbildet, aber zum Teil wird ja jetzt schon in den Foren geflamed.

Aber das ist noch unvergleichbar mit dem was in den WOW Foren fürn geflame abgeht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GorbadEisenfaust (21. Mai 2008)

Ich hoffe, dass in WAR die Rp-Server nicht so untergehen, wie es in WoW der Fall ist.


----------



## Tornok (24. Juni 2008)

Ich werd mir diesesmal im gegansatz zu WoW nur 2 Chars erstellen. Einen fürs Solo spiel Auserwählte als DD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( jaja ich weis soll eigentlich tank sein egal) und nen suporter mal schaun ob´s ein schamane wird.
Auf jedenfall such ich mir dieses mal von Anfang an ne Ordentliche Gilde ohne (sorry) NAPS die durch die gegend flamen etc.


----------



## Moagim (24. Juni 2008)

Tornok schrieb:


> Ich werd mir diesesmal im gegansatz zu WoW nur 2 Chars erstellen. Einen fürs Solo spiel Auserwählte als DD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du bist sowas von tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (24. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Du bist sowas von tot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fangt ja nicht in meinem Thread mit eurem "Auserkorener = Tank und PHÄTTER DD" an . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## sTereoType (24. Juni 2008)

Tornok schrieb:


> Einen fürs *Solo spiel Auserwählte als DD*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sorry sempai aber da muss ich was zu sagen^^
zum zitat: in den hervorgehobenen teil sind zwei aussagen die mir sauer aufstoßen. zum einen solospiel, dann bist du bei warhammer falsch. solo wirsd du nix reißen und das ist ernst gemeint. das andere ist der chosen als dd, viel spaß damit und sag mir bescheid wann du den eigen postservice ins jenseits aufmachst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (24. Juni 2008)

die klasse von anfang an spielen die mir spaß macht und ned die bei der ich mich zwingen muss
weiter zu spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celion (24. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> - Zu spät eingestiegen (ein paar Monate nach Release) und dadurch irgendwie nie richtig eine Gilde gefunden -> Bei WAR wird von Tag 1 an 100% gegeben,wobei ich ja schon eine Gilde in Planung habe.


Wenn man den Anschluß bei Wow schon nicht schafft.. Oo


----------



## hardcoreplaya (24. Juni 2008)

den grössten fehler den ich vermeiden werde is das spiel als ne art arbeit zu sehen und immer gezwungen sein zu i-welchen terminen(raid,gilde,pvp usw.) zu erscheinen und den spielspass zu vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aico (24. Juni 2008)

celion schrieb:


> Wenn man den Anschluß bei Wow schon nicht schafft.. Oo




Ich hab 2monate vor BC angefangen und habe vor ca. nem Monat mit t5+ aufgehört. 
Ich weiß auch nich was er falsch gemacht hat.. oO


----------



## Sempai02 (24. Juni 2008)

celion schrieb:


> Wenn man den Anschluß bei Wow schon nicht schafft.. Oo



Ich hatte leider nie das Glück und eine Gilde gefunden,die einfach nur locker aus Spaß spielt. Irgendwie hatte ich ein "Händchen" für miese Gilden, bei denen die einzige Gemeinsamkeit der grüne Chat war. Ein MMOG besteht ja nicht nur aus daraus,dass man am schnellsten mit irgendwelchen Leuten die besten Items haben will - ok,WoW besteht daraus.


----------



## Panador (24. Juni 2008)

Hehe, derartige Fehler kenn ich, konnt ich bei EQ2 damals gsd vermeiden (lange vor Release ne Gilde gesucht, geniale Leute, hatte meinen Spaß), bei WoW eher nicht. Bin eigentlich nur bei WoW weil das einzige MMO is, das Freunde von mir auch zocken. War mit denen auch in GW in ner Gilde, inzwischen haben aber allesamt schon lange damit aufghört, hab bei GW auch vorher nie anderweitig Anschluss gesucht/gefunden, damit is das Spiel für mich leider gestorben...
Das mit DD kenn ich ich, bin immer DD-Spieler - Zauberer, Zauberer, Magier.... jetzt maln Schurke... - inzwischen kommt aber ganz leicht die Lust an ner (dmg-fähigen) Heilerklasse auf...

Kurzum:

- Bei WAR in der Open-Beta die Klassen antesten und auf 2 oder so eingrenzen, vermutlich eine reine DD, eine Heiler- oder Hybridklasse (zb der Dudu in WoW, wünsche mir schon lange ich hätte einen hochgelevelt)

- zwar versuchen auf den selben Server wie meine Leute zu kommen (fangen eine mit WAR an vermutlich) aber evtl bereits vorher ne andere Gilde joinen, einfach um "abgesichtert" zu sein, falls alle RL-Leute wieder abspringen, sonst sitz ich wieder allein im Spiel da, quasi

- auf nem deutschen oder GB-englischen Server spielen. EQ2 damals auf nem US ging über ein Jahr lang gut, aber irgendwann gehn einfach 3 Uhr morgens-Raids nicht mehr...


----------



## Ephelian (24. Juni 2008)

Bin bei WoW ganz klar zu spät eingestiegen(erst mit BC) und liege ziemlich weit zurück(lvl 27 -.-), außerdem werde ich die alten inis wie onyxia, naxx etc. nie, richtig erleben. Wenn man bedenkt, dass WotLK dieses Jahr noch rauskommt hab ich ebenfalls wieder viel content in BC verpasst...
das will ich bei W.A.R anders machen. Ich hol es mir gleich nach Veröffentlichung und zocke dann gleich von Beginn an sher aktiv mit.
Außerdem werde ich in WAR auch mal wirklich Gruppenrelevante Klassen wie den Tank spielen, ukm leichter ne grp zu finden. 

btw. ihr habt alle schon Gilden? Ich kenne nichtmal einen, etwas besser,der WAR zocken wird ô.o


----------



## Aldaric87 (24. Juni 2008)

Ephelian schrieb:


> Bin bei WoW ganz klar zu spät eingestiegen(erst mit BC) und liege ziemlich weit zurück(lvl 27 -.-), außerdem werde ich die alten inis wie onyxia, naxx etc. nie, richtig erleben. Wenn man bedenkt, dass WotLK dieses Jahr noch rauskommt hab ich ebenfalls wieder viel content in BC verpasst...
> das will ich bei W.A.R anders machen. Ich hol es mir gleich nach Veröffentlichung und zocke dann gleich von Beginn an sher aktiv mit.
> Außerdem werde ich in WAR auch mal wirklich Gruppenrelevante Klassen wie den Tank spielen, ukm leichter ne grp zu finden.
> 
> btw. ihr habt alle schon Gilden? Ich kenne nichtmal einen, etwas besser,der WAR zocken wird ô.o



Von 14 RL Freunden die aktiv online zocken, werden 12 WAR spielen. O.o


----------



## Ephelian (24. Juni 2008)

Von meinen RL Freunden zockt außer mir ja gradmal einer online -.-


----------



## Forc (24. Juni 2008)

naja mir geht es nicht um dd tank oder heiler sondern (weil ich  rp spiele) sondern um den stil der klasse. Also mein Favorite ist der hexenjäger. Er ist der Spielgewordene Vanhelsing sozusagen. ^^


----------



## Camillo70 (24. Juni 2008)

Gibs in Warhammer Online eigentlich das mana system?


----------



## Aldaric87 (24. Juni 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Gibs in Warhammer Online eigentlich das mana system?



Nein, es gibt nen Aktionspunkte System für alle Klassen.


----------



## Jo-Hendrik (24. Juni 2008)

airace schrieb:


> ich habe bis jetzt fast nur manaDD gespielt...also werde ich mich mit meinen schwarzork ans tanken machen



wieso reden eigentlich alle, wenn sie vom tanken reden, vom schwarzork. klar hat der ne einhand waffe schild und schwere rüssi aber der chosen kann auch auf tank geskillt werden wenn ihr euch mal seinen skillbaum angeschaut habt und er kann auch schild und einhand waffe tragen, schwere rüssi hat er ebenso.

grüße


----------



## Eraluan1 (24. Juni 2008)

Jo-Hendrik schrieb:


> wieso reden eigentlich alle, wenn sie vom tanken reden, vom schwarzork. klar hat der ne einhand waffe schild und schwere rüssi aber der chosen kann auch auf tank geskillt werden wenn ihr euch mal seinen skillbaum angeschaut habt und er kann auch schild und einhand waffe tragen, schwere rüssi hat er ebenso.
> 
> grüße



Falsch, der chosen kann nicht auf tank geskillt werden, er IST ein tank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Jo-Hendrik (24. Juni 2008)

Eraluan1 schrieb:


> Falsch, der chosen kann nicht auf tank geskillt werden, er IST ein tank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



meinst du werden der chosen und der schwarzork ausgeglichen sein, oder der schwarzork der maintank in den instanzen?!

grüße


----------



## Eraluan1 (24. Juni 2008)

Jo-Hendrik schrieb:


> meinst du werden der chosen und der schwarzork ausgeglichen sein, oder der schwarzork der maintank in den instanzen?!
> 
> grüße



Es sind ja beide vom Archetyp "Tank" deshalb denke ich werden sie beide gleich gut tanken können nur halt auf verschiedene Arten.


----------



## Zez (24. Juni 2008)

Maintank in Instanzen gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht...

Ja sie werden gleichgestellt sein, wie auch der Dunkelelftank ...


----------



## sTereoType (24. Juni 2008)

Jo-Hendrik schrieb:


> meinst du werden der chosen und der schwarzork ausgeglichen sein, oder der schwarzork der maintank in den instanzen?!
> 
> grüße


maintank in instanzen........-.-
du denkst zu sehr an wow. in WAR benötigst du mehr als nur einen tank um dich auf dem SCHLACHTFELD durchzusetzen. Instanzen wirst du wie du sie in wow siehst in WAR nicht erleben.


----------



## froost @ka ... (24. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> maintank in instanzen........-.-
> du denkst zu sehr an wow. in WAR benötigst du mehr als nur einen tank um dich auf dem SCHLACHTFELD durchzusetzen. Instanzen wirst du wie du sie in wow siehst in WAR nicht erleben.


 Made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eraluan1 (24. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> maintank in instanzen........-.-
> du denkst zu sehr an wow. in WAR benötigst du mehr als nur einen tank um dich auf dem SCHLACHTFELD durchzusetzen. Instanzen wirst du wie du sie in wow siehst in WAR nicht erleben.



Aber bei dem PvE-Content, wie zum beispiel beim Kampf gegen den Imperator, braucht es doch bestimmt auch einen Maintank oder?
Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## sTereoType (24. Juni 2008)

Eraluan1 schrieb:


> Aber bei dem PvE-Content, wie zum beispiel beim Kampf gegen den Imperator, braucht es doch bestimmt auch einen Maintank oder?
> Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege


um den imperator bekämpfen zu wollen musst vorher die hauptstadt des imperiums (altdorf) erobert werden. also im rvr(pvp) belagert und umkämpft werden.
wie der kampf mit dem imperator selbst abläuft kann ich dir nicht sagen aber der wird ja wohl nicht allein im thronsaal sein^^


----------



## Eraluan1 (24. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> um den imperator bekämpfen zu wollen musst vorher die hauptstadt des imperiums (altdorf) erobert werden. also im rvr(pvp) belagert und umkämpft werden.
> wie der kampf mit dem imperator selbst abläuft kann ich dir nicht sagen aber der wird ja wohl nicht allein im thronsaal sein^^



ok, das macht sinn^^ danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (24. Juni 2008)

Eraluan1 schrieb:


> Aber bei dem PvE-Content, wie zum beispiel beim Kampf gegen den Imperator, braucht es doch bestimmt auch einen Maintank oder?
> Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege



Trotzdem solltest du deine Klassenwahl nicht anhand von vielleicht 2% des Contents festmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Moagim (24. Juni 2008)

Eraluan1 schrieb:


> Aber bei dem PvE-Content, wie zum beispiel beim Kampf gegen den Imperator, braucht es doch bestimmt auch einen Maintank oder?
> Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege



Nö, die Bosskämpfe laufen in Form der PQs ab.

Das Prinzip des Maintanks ist einfach unsinnig, weil dann immer ein einziger Tank die Tankrolle hat------>ganz oben in der Liste....da würde doch kaum einer einen Tank spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Tanks haben auch unterschiedliche Schwerpunkte.

Körperlich: Schwarzork/Eisenbrecher 
unterstützend/verstärkend aber nicht ganz so zäh: Chosen/Ritter
magisch resistent und "Waffenkünstler" : Gardist/Schwermeister (das sind dafür die "zerbrechlichen" soweit das beim Tank überhaupt geht)

Es spricht noch etwas gegen das MT Prinzip
WoW: Ein Tank vor Aggro aufbauen und der hält den Boss jetzt obwohl über 20 Leute gleichzeitig draufschlagen....unlogischer gehts nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die WAR Tanks haben durch ihre Aktionspunkte auch eine Grenze der Fähigkeiten.....nichts mit Rüssi zerreisen spammen.
Beim WoW Tank haut der Boss auf den Tank----->Wut---->Fähigkeit------->unendlich solange er lebt.
Beim WAR Tank Aktionspunkte----->Fähigkeit.   Starke Fähigkeit------>Zusatzsystem je nach Tank(Wut/Hass/Combopunkt etc....) + Aktionspunkte
Ein Tank allein kann bei dem System niemals den Imperator alleine halten. Der Damage Output der DDs + Heiler die ja auch Damage machen MÜSSEN um zu heilen....das hält einer allein nie im Leben, wenn er auch noch durch Punkte behindert wird.
45 die draufhauen und 1 Tank......ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Eraluan1 (24. Juni 2008)

Danke Moagim, dein Beitrag hat mich der Erleuchtung etwas näher gebracht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mögen die Ahnen dir nicht grollen... hrhr


----------



## Moagim (24. Juni 2008)

Da du ja speziell wissen wolltest was beim Imperator los ist:


It will be a *lengthy scripted event*, with *numerous waves of enemies* and cinematic moments. This will culminate in a sequence where Deathclaw, the personal griffon of Karl Franz, bursts through the stained glass window above the throneroom. The pair will fight Destruction players near the throne, and then retreat to an exterior courtyard. The last gasp of the king will take place in a majestic external courtyard, with the burning city of Altdorf as the horrific backdrop.

Eine Vielzahl an feindlichen Angriffswellen......DRINGEND Tank Bedarf.  Eine Welle stürmt komplett auf die Angreifer los, da ist nichts mit anschleichen und mal ein bis zwei Gegner pullen.


----------



## Eraluan1 (24. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Da du ja speziell wissen wolltest was beim Imperator los ist:
> 
> 
> It will be a *lengthy scripted event*, with *numerous waves of enemies* and cinematic moments. This will culminate in a sequence where Deathclaw, the personal griffon of Karl Franz, bursts through the stained glass window above the throneroom. The pair will fight Destruction players near the throne, and then retreat to an exterior courtyard. The last gasp of the king will take place in a majestic external courtyard, with the burning city of Altdorf as the horrific backdrop.



Das hört sich doch schon mal ganz ansehlich an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke einmal mehr^^


----------



## Jo-Hendrik (25. Juni 2008)

jojo von mir auch danke, hat sich einiges geklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

add: ich habe nicht an wow gedacht, habe wow gsd nie gespielt, mir gehts nur darum 3 möglichst unterschiedliche klassen zu spielen, tank, dd und heiler, damit ich spontan wechseln kann wenn ich auf den einen keine lust mehr hab. deswegen war es mir wichtig, den char zu spielen, der sehr gut im tanken ist. das es mehrere gibt, weiß ich ja jetzt nun auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüße


----------



## Arthas Menethil (25. Juni 2008)

WoW war halt am Anfang absolut unerreicht, als ich zum ersten mal die US Beta gespielt hab is er mir fast von unten gegen den Tisch geknallt. Das ist bei WAR nicht so, man sucht quasi nur den Vergleich zu WoW.
Falls das Game noch gut werden sollte und WotLK nichtmehr so Spaß macht, werd ichs zum Release eventuell mal angehen und halt versuchen erster auf MaxLevel zu werden und direkt überall meinen Cock aufn Tisch zu legen, aber irgendwie bezweifle ich das.



Moagim schrieb:


> Es wird keine Public Beta geben, eine Open Beta wird es geben. (Es kommt nicht jeder in die Beta)



Das wäre absolut das falsche Zeichen. Bei AoC gabs keine Open-Beta weil sonst jeder gemerkt hätte, dass es nach 20 total Scheiße wird und man später nurnoch grinden muss, weils keine Quests gibt. 
Mythic sollte solange entwickeln bis das Spiel absolut perfekt ist und es genug Content gibt. Dann hauen sie ne Open Beta raus, dass jeder mal testen und sehen könnte wie toll WAR ist. Und so würde das Game ein Erfolg.


----------



## Salute (25. Juni 2008)

Nicht ganz. Es wird schon eine "Open Beta", aber nur für Menschen die sich die CE vorbestellt/gekauft haben und das sind nicht wenige, die sich dann auch letztendlich für das Spiel interessieren. 

Was WoW betrifft, so betonnst du richtig, es "war" mal (Wortspiel erwünscht).^^ Blizz stellt sich einfach immer wieder selber das Bein in dem die den Item Lvl immer weiter nach oben schrauben (Wotlk Startgebiet: Sekundärwerte an Blauen Items doppelt so hoch wie die in SW).

MfG


----------



## Egooz (25. Juni 2008)

Arthas schrieb:


> 1. Mythic sollte solange entwickeln bis das Spiel absolut perfekt ist und es genug Content gibt.
> 
> 2. Dann hauen sie ne Open Beta raus, dass jeder mal testen und sehen könnte wie toll WAR ist. Und so würde das Game ein Erfolg.



1. Stimm ich uneingeschränkt zu und wohl so ziemlich jeder ist auch bisher von EA überrascht, dass die die zahlreichen Verschiebungen so mitmachen. Das lässt wirklich hoffen, auch wenn sowas irgendwann ins andere Extrem gehen kann...Bsp. Darkfall (?), was seit über 7 Jahren in der Mache ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Das Spiel wird auch so erfolgreich genug, da muss man nicht gleich versuchen jeden Spaten von WoW, Guild Wars und co zu WAR zu holen. Es werden viele testen, nach und nach...es werden genauso viele flamen wie blöd alles ist und hoffentlich mit WotlK genug Anreiz haben zu WoW zurückzukehren. So eine Community will ich nicht haben, Lotro hat es was das angeht sehr schön vorgemacht.

Mein Gott selbst die ständig als tot verschriehenen Spiele wie CoX, SWG, Neocron usw leben noch und WAR wird wovon man ausgehen kann mehr Subscriber haben. Erfolg kann auch kleiner ausfallen...

BTT:

Was ich in WAR vorhabe besser zu machen...mmmh...
Meine Mainklasse ist in jedem gespielten MMORPG/ RPG der Krieger, wie auch immer der in dem jeweiligen Setting heißen mag. Also gibt es für mich nur 2 bzw 4 Klassen die im PO-Test vorrangig unter die Lupe genommen werden: Spalta & Schwarzork mit dem Gegenstück Eisenbrecher & Hammerträger. 

Wirklich besser will ich mir diesmal die Fraktionswahl überlegen und das nicht vorschnell abmachen. Es wird sich natürlich nach den Leuten richten, aber nette Mitspieler findet man immer...egal auf welcher Seite. Orks oder Zwerge...das wird eine reine Qual der Wahl.

Ist die Fraktion entschieden geh ich vor Release auf Kontaktsuche um mit dem CE-Start gleich ins Gildengeschehen einsteigen zu können.
Viele sprachen sich bisher gegen ein "durchrushen" aus. Meine Meinung im Prinzip, aber wenn der Funke was Storytelling, Questen etc so überspringt wie ich es erhoffe wird es mal wieder relativ fix gehen denke ich, je nach vorhandener Zeit natürlich. Zumal ja eh gesagt wurde, dass Level 40 zu werden keine Lebensaufgabe werden wird, find ich gut. 

Das wars dann auch im Groben, Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf einer wohl überlegten Fraktionswahl...da war ich manchmal etwas voreilig und manchmal kann ein Reroll anstrengend wirken wenn der erste Charakter weit ausgebaut wurde.


----------



## Netskater (25. Juni 2008)

Fehler die ich vermeiden werde, sollte es meine Zeit und Interesse zu dem Zeitpunkt zulassen:

- Preorder, Kauf des Spiels innerhalb des ersten Monats unterlassen, und das ab jetzt bei jeden Game

- auf monatliche Gebühren achten - Gebühren sagen mir: Achtung kein Spiel wo man ohne viel Zeit
  auf hohen Niveau mit anderen spielen könnte

- keine Videos, Berichte vor ab anschauen

- keinen Caster mehr machen, im ex aktuellen Game von mir  erwies sich als Combo Fun-Opfer für  Nahkampfklassen,
  zumindest nicht ohne mir wirklich jede Skillung und Meinung vor ab anzuschauen

- Drauf achten ob der Publisher Posts löscht, Testaccounts zulässt, freien Zugang von Anfang zu den Foren gewährt

- Nach einem Monat auf buffed 20 Kommentare von verschiedenen Postern lesen

- auf bug, balance Berichte achten

- drauf achten worauf der Publisher Wert legt (hier ist es wohl mehr pvp, weniger grafik ect.)

- kritische Testberichte suchen, als untere Meßlatte für den Spielspaß

- kritisch vergleichen ob es Offlinespiele oder Online Spiele es nicht genauso tun, sollten hier auch Abogebühren  kommen, und wenn ob ich da nicht im aktuellen Addon eines Konkurenzproduktes besser aufgehoben bin.

Ui, das sind schon 10 Punkte...und das im Jahre 2008, quasi ein komplettes Schutzsystem. Ich muß ehrlich sagen,
damals war ein Testbericht gut, ab zum Markt und alles war gut (:

Das letzte was ich also tun werde, irgendwie mich jetzt schon in ein Spiel einzuplanen was noch nicht da ist.


----------



## Egooz (25. Juni 2008)

Einigen Punkten stimm ich durchaus zu Netskater, aber es kommt so ein leichter Eindruck in mir auf, dass du mal gänzlich eine Spielepause machen solltest. Teilweise ja sehr verbissen und schon fast aggressiv/ angenervt.

Klar, es geht gerade bei MMOs auch immer um ne Menge Geld und das für den Spieler wie auch für die Entwickler. Dennoch gibt es Firmen die nicht auf Fiakso-Werbung bauen wie Beispielsweise Funcom (nicht erst seit AoC!).

Gewisse Erwartungshaltungen sind ja gut und schön. Aber alles hat Grenzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FirstGuardian (25. Juni 2008)

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich mich glücklich schätzen darf, keine "Fehler" vermeiden zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe so einige MMO's in der Vergangenheit gespielt, aber ich muss sagen, ich würde dabei nichts als Fehler ansehen. Klar, waren da auch Spiele mit dabei wie Horizons, die kläglich in den Sand gesetzt wurden, aber Spielspaß war immer vorhanden - und wenns mal trist und langweilig IG war, denn war umso mehr im TS los. Ich denke es kommt ganz einfach auf das Umfeld an, in dem man spielt - dann ist es doch egal was für ein Game man spielt - der Spaß ist immer mit dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedenfalls ist das meine Erfahrung.
Aus diesem Grund werde ich mir auch nicht die Mühe machen, mir besondere Vorsätze fürs neue Game zurechtzulegen - wenns da ist, wird mit alten Freuden gezockt und es gibt jede Menge Spaß für alle beteiligten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich nicht immo direkt vor den Klausuren wäre, würde ich mich auch mit AoC beschäftigen, um der Gemeinschaft willen - der Spaß ist das Ziel und nicht Level XY und Set ABC. Da passt doch eine feine abgewandelte Lebensweise: "Erst wenn der letzte Level erreicht, das letzte Epic gefunden und das letzte Bankfach voll ist, wird man feststellen, dass man mit diesen Dingen alleine keinen Spaß haben kann."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

just my 2 cents


----------



## Sagardo (25. Juni 2008)

@Netskater 

Glaube nicht an "Testberichte" diese werden von Zeitschriften geschrieben die von den zu testenden Spieleentwicklern Geld dafür empfangen.
Diese Spieleentwickler sind eine der größten , wenn nicht sogar die Größte Einnahmequelle für Spielezeitschriften.
Glaube nicht an Leute die bei Buffed oder wo auch immer schreiben.
Diese Portale gehören meisst zu irgendwelchen Konzernen die Printmedien führen, wie auch hier bei Buffed und werden oftmals auch einfach als billige Werbung benutzt

Das ganze System ist eigentlich auch nur Logisch und man kann es eigentlich auch niemandem groß negativ ankreiden.
Denn wenn der Spieleentwickler sieht, dass sein Spiel scheisse ist buttert er lieber 200.000 in einen Bericht um 2.000.000 durch Verkäufe zu bekommen und für eine Spielezeitschrift ist die Verlockung natürlich groß 200.000 dafür , dass man es subjektiv betrachtet schön redet und nichtmal Rechtlich angegangen werden kann? "immer her damit ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"



Das was du brauchst ist eine Trialversion und die wird bestimmt irgendwann kommen, nicht zu Beginn aber irgendwann.
Wenn es dir mit der Trial gefällt, dann gehe auf einen neuen Server und habe Spaß, sollte es dir nichtgefallen auch gut, hat ja nichts gekostet.


----------



## Moagim (25. Juni 2008)

Arthas schrieb:


> WoW war halt am Anfang absolut unerreicht, als ich zum ersten mal die US Beta gespielt hab is er mir fast von unten gegen den Tisch geknallt. Das ist bei WAR nicht so, man sucht quasi nur den Vergleich zu WoW.
> Falls das Game noch gut werden sollte und WotLK nichtmehr so Spaß macht, werd ichs zum Release eventuell mal angehen und halt versuchen erster auf MaxLevel zu werden und direkt überall meinen Cock aufn Tisch zu legen, aber irgendwie bezweifle ich das.
> 
> 
> ...




1. Man sucht  den Vergleich zu WoW......PVE Spiel---->PvP Spiel. Viel Spaß beim suchen. Bei der BETA von WoW gabs überhaupt kein PvP System, WAR basiert auf PvP.
Erster auf Max Level etc...... netter Troll Versuch.

2. Man merkt das du weder offizielle Seiten liest NOCH hier wirklich irgend etwas gelesen hast. 
Das wäre und die sollen lieber.... Das ist keine theoretische Idee, sondern schon längst Tatsache wie die Beta abläuft.

Du hast den Sinn einer Beta auch noch nicht verstanden. Die ist nicht für die SPIELER sondern für die ENTWICKLER. Das DU irgendwas testen kannst ist völlig unwichtig. Sie wollen ihr Spiel fertig entwickeln und brauchen "qualifizierte" Kritik und kein "Nerf dieses und Nerf jenes" von einer unbegrenzten Anzahl von Leuten ehe das Spiel drausen ist.

Edit:
Gestern beigetreten.....ähnliches Post verhalten wie Lori, scheiße scheint wohl ein zwingendes Wort zu sein....und auch noch Betaandeutungen /winken @ Lori


----------



## HGVermillion (25. Juni 2008)

Leider kennen die meisten ja nicht die Bezeichnung von Beta und schreien nur nach NEED BETAKEY, damit sie schon vorab das Kampsystem kennenlernen um dann im fertigen Spiel losrulen zu können.

Betatester bezeichnet ja eigentlich folgendes:

_Betatester sind Personen, die eine Software, welche sich im Beta-Stadium befindet, durch Benutzung derselben auf Programmfehler überprüfen. Sie stehen dabei im Kontakt mit den Entwicklern, so dass die gefundenen Fehler vor dem Release beseitigt werden können.

Der Nutzen eines Betatests besteht darin, dass Fehler, die typischerweise erst in der Praxis auftreten, wie zum Beispiel Konflikte mit anderen Programmen oder Probleme mit bestimmten Hardwarekomponenten, schon vor dem Release des Programms erkannt und behoben oder zumindest dokumentiert werden können._

Wer also immer mault das ein Spiel noch Bugs hat und behauptet er habe den Bug schon in der Beta gekannt sollte sich eher fragen wieso er ihn dann nicht gemeldet hat.


----------



## Arthas Menethil (25. Juni 2008)

*Edited by Noxiel*
Konstruktive Kritik sieht anders aus.


----------



## Sempai02 (25. Juni 2008)

Lasst euch nicht reizen von solch einem Deppen. Beträge melden und abwarten,bis auch dieser Buffed-Account gebannt ist. Irgendwann vergeht dem der Spaß.

PS: Bei dem Namen tun mir auch die WoWler leid.Noch so ein "DéeathÁrtas"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (25. Juni 2008)

Hab ich irgendwas verpasst? Mir war so als wäre da ein säuseln im Winde, hörte sich irgendie nach Flamer an?

Ist schon lustig wenn man sich mal von den Ganzen Miesmachern mal die posts durchliest, kommen einige Interessante ergebnisse bei raus. Jemand der denkt das er das WoW PvP kann und dann meint War könne nur schlechter werden, hat irgendwie von beiden Spielen keine ahnung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh, und bevor jetzt der unvermeindliche Armoryflame kommt, ich stehe zu meine absolut miesen wertung, Pvp kann ich nich, gut ist als Hexer bei Wow ja sowieso eher eine glücksfrage ^^


----------



## Eraluan1 (25. Juni 2008)

Arthas schrieb:


> *Edited by Noxiel*
> Konstruktive Kritik sieht anders aus.



Das gefällt mir irgendwie^^

BTT: Ich werde versuchen einfach spass zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie die meisten vermutlich


----------



## PARAS.ID (25. Juni 2008)

Ich werde es wie in Wow handhaben ,da ich so imemr ganz gut gefahren bin:
Hab mir als 1. char nen Priester ausgesucht und als Rasse nen Menschen was dazuführte das ich eigentlich recht fix überall ne grupep gefudnen hab. Somit war der Spaß garantiert.
Woltl mir garnicht vorstellen wie es ist als popliger Jäger durch die welt zu ziehen mit dem wissen "toll jetzt hälste mal lieber die klappe weil so einen wie dich finden sie in 10 min neu"

Deswegen werd ich in Openbeta auchschnell herrauszufidnen versuchen welche klasse 
a) benötigt werden
b) ein hohes spaßpotential besitzn
c) wie man sie am besten spielt (GW'ler würden sagen "bestes build dafür")

aber wahrscheinlich werd ich in WAR beta eh zu gierig sein, eine klasse anspielen udn diese soweit zocken ,das ich garnicht zum zocken jeder einzelnen anderen komm (man brauch sich mal nicht der illusion hingeben das man innerhalb der beta alle klassen durchgehend testen kann, mehr die archetyps)

Außerdem möcht ich auf meinem server mir gleich ne Topgidle suchn und mit denen Stammgruppen fürs PvP bilden, Sonst war ich zu GW oder WoW Zeiten immer etwas hinterhergehangen (bei GW erst nach udn nach alle add-ons gekauft udn somit alle skills ; bei wow erst jahre später einegstiegen) sodass ich nie auf denm hohen lvl mitzocken konnt wie ichs wollt.

Außerdem hab ich mir vorgenommen richtig fett de bösen jungz was auf die Ohren zu geben. vorallem Squigg-treibern ^^


----------



## Leonric (25. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Fehler die ich vermeiden werde, sollte es meine Zeit und Interesse zu dem Zeitpunkt zulassen:
> 
> - Preorder, Kauf des Spiels innerhalb des ersten Monats unterlassen, und das ab jetzt bei jeden Game
> 
> ...



Sry kann es sein das du ein Emo bist?
soviel Negative Energie wie du sie abstrahlst  ist eindeutig nicht gut für dich und dein Umfeld.

und nun zu deinen punkten ich werde alles so machen wie du es nicht vorschlägst.

Alles lesen zu dem Thema und massig Videos mir ansehen ,mich einstimmen auf das spiel
und den anfangs Schwierigkeiten im ersten Monat sowieso ,, mann muss ja was zu erzählen haben,,
Klasse/Rasse/Reich egal antesten und dann entscheiden was mir liegt


----------



## Moagim (25. Juni 2008)

Leonric schrieb:


> Sry kann es sein das du ein Emo bist?
> soviel Negative Energie wie du sie abstrahlst  ist eindeutig nicht gut für dich und dein Umfeld.
> 
> und nun zu deinen punkten ich werde alles so machen wie du es nicht vorschlägst.
> ...



Das liegt in seinem Fall in AoC begründet....lies dir dazu seine Posts mal durch.
Allerdings ist es nicht sinnvol wegen einer negativ Erfahrung jetzt ein generelles Verhalten zu entwickeln,
Auserdem war die Informationspolitik von AoC vor Release in keiner Weise mit der von WAR zu vergleichen. Ok uns wird auch nicht alles gesagt aber doch wesentlich mehr als die Macher von AoC rausgebracht haben..

@netskater ja ich weiß du regst dich über AoC auf....bringe aber deinen Frust bitte nicht nach WAR.

monatliche Gebühr...Ähem im Umkehrschluss würde also ein Spiel bei dem du nicht monatlich zahlst mit wenig Zeitaufwand ein hohes Niveau garantieren. solltest du nochmal überdenken.

keine Videos bzw Berichte vor ab anschauen....du gehst also "blind" in ein Spiel und läßt dich nur vom Titel beeinflussen.

keine Caster mehr weil sie Opfer sind.....auweia, lies dir mal das WAR System durch.
Ich dachte du willst dir vorab nichts ansehen? warum schreibst du dann:   zumindest nicht ohne mir wirklich jede Skillung und Meinung vor ab anzuschauen

- Drauf achten ob der Publisher Posts löscht, Testaccounts zulässt, freien Zugang von Anfang zu den Foren gewährt
Es wird kein WAR Forum geben. 


*
Fehler die ich vermeiden werde*, sollte es meine Zeit und Interesse zu dem Zeitpunkt zulassen:

- auf bug, balance Berichte achten


- drauf achten worauf der Publisher Wert legt (hier ist es wohl mehr pvp, weniger grafik ect.)

- kritische Testberichte suchen, als untere Meßlatte für den Spielspaß (Deine Meinung ist für das Abo entscheidend und nicht die der anderen)

- kritisch vergleichen ob es Offlinespiele oder Online Spiele es nicht genauso tun, *sollten hier auch Abogebühren kommen*, und wenn ob ich da nicht im aktuellen Addon eines Konkurenzproduktes besser aufgehoben bin. 
Natürlich mußt du monatlich zahlen, ist doch schon bestätigt.

Die Formulierung meinst du hoffentlich genau umgekehrt....denn wenn dir das wirklich alles egal ist......


----------



## Netskater (25. Juni 2008)

>Glaube nicht an "Testberichte" diese werden von Zeitschriften geschrieben die von den zu testenden Spieleentwicklern Geld dafür empfangen.

Darum gehts nicht, obwohl ne Einladung in irgendein Hauptquartier....wer weiß schon was das beinhaltet? Ich jedenfalls nicht.

Mir gehts darum das die Aussagekraft in einigen Berichten zu anderen Spielen fehlte, wenn ich sehe das Interface funktioniert nicht...sowas gehört im Testbericht einfach rein. Oder man Spiele bewerten muß die sie garnicht richtig durchspielt wurden oder konnten.  Einige Publisher laden ja auch zu Vorabevents ein..aber wie siehts mit gewöhnlicher Hardware aus? Ich meine kein Hightech Pc sondern z.B. speziell Ati-Grafikkartenbesitzer die auf ein
Patch über ein Monat ab warten mußten, obwohl das Problem seit Monaten bekannt war und dann noch nichtmal genau gesagt bekommen welche GrafikKarten von den Patch begünstigt wurden....das ist einfach leider nur testen für den Spieler...einige schrieben payed Betatester....

Von da sind Testberichte bei ganz unten ab jetzt bei mir in der Kette, das sollte es mehr zum Ausdruck bringen, da es nicht immer so war muß ich mich diesmal drauf einstellen.

Als Favorit nehm mir die Community so nach 4-6 Wochen...dann horch dann gern rein, bei Warhammer bin ich guter Dinge da sie extra bezahlte Betatester
eingestellt haben, wie Blizz erwart ich ehrlich gesagt nix anderes und würd da noch blind zu greifen.

Also ich bin guter Hoffnung bei Warhammer, so das ich nach alten Standard es durchaus riskieren würde es so vorab zu holen, bin aber noch grad von einen anderen Produkt so geschockt, das ich es verstandesmäßig unterlassen werde.

Wenn alle ausnahmslos Supergame hier schreiben - und auch nix ärglichers irgendwo wie in Endgame geschrieben wird, könnte ich alle meine Regeln auch genauso schnell über Board werfen..dazu bin ich halt zu sehr Spieler - wenn was vernünftiges angeboten wird, werd ich auch halt vernünftig reagieren - aber lieber keine Vorfreude mehr um mir eine Entäuschung zu ersparen.

---
>Natürlich mußt du monatlich zahlen, ist doch schon bestätigt.
Danke für den Hinweis, werd mir erst ab Start alles bei Warhammer anschauen, verfolgen - gutes Pvp wollen die meisten, wird schon alles gut gehen.


----------



## Sempai02 (25. Juni 2008)

@Netskater:

Wobei du dann eventuell viel von dem tollen Startflair verpasst,wenn du erst einmal wartest. Ich war schon bei mehreren schwierigen Starts dabei (z.B. WoW,wo die ersten Tage irgendwie kaum was ging),trotzdem war es einfach klasse. Gleichzeitig mit so vielen Leuten loszuziehen ist einfach toll,da konnten mir auch nie irgendwelche Nörgler (damals DAOC-Fans,heute die von WoW) die gute Laune verderben. Wer auf Nummer sicher gehen will,verpasst dies alles und lernt vor allem kein MMOG von der Pieke auf kennen - siehe die ganzen kleinen WoWler,die seit 2007 spielen und meinen, WoW wäre zu Beginn schon perfekt gewesen.

PS: Und sofern man privat keine Mitspieler hat,könnte es auch etwas schwer werden bei der Gildensuche,da nach 4-6 Wochen die meisten Gilden ihre Ränge gut gefüllt haben.


----------



## Moagim (25. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Wenn alle ausnahmslos Supergame hier schreiben - und auch nix ärglichers irgendwo wie in Endgame geschrieben wird, könnte ich alle meine Regeln auch genauso schnell über Board werfen..dazu bin ich halt zu sehr Spieler - wenn was vernünftiges angeboten wird, werd ich auch halt vernünftig reagieren - aber lieber keine Vorfreude mehr um mir eine Entäuschung zu ersparen.



Also aufs Endgame dürftest du wohl etwas länger warten müssen als bei AoC...laut neueren Aussagen rechnen sie eher damit das es einige Monate dauern wird ehe man überhaupt mal einen gegnerischen Stadtboss nur zu Gesicht bekommt. Es kann zwar sein das man es schneller schafft, aber eigentlich glauben sie nicht daran.

Was die PC ANsprüche angeht:
Aussage von Anfang 2008...auf allen PCs die in etwa 3 jahre alt sind wird WAR "spielbar" sein. In wie weit man dann GUT spielen kann, kann man sich in etwa selbst zusammen reimen.
Wenn allerdings AoC flüssig lief....dann kannst du in WAR voll aufdrehen.


----------



## Netskater (25. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> @Netskater:
> 
> Wobei du dann eventuell viel von dem tollen Startflair verpasst,wenn du erst einmal wartest. Ich war schon bei mehreren schwierigen Starts dabei (z.B. WoW,wo die ersten Tage irgendwie kaum was ging),trotzdem war es einfach klasse. Gleichzeitig mit so vielen Leuten loszuziehen ist einfach toll,da konnten mir auch nie irgendwelche Nörgler (damals DAOC-Fans,heute die von WoW) die gute Laune verderben. Wer auf Nummer sicher gehen will,verpasst dies alles und lernt vor allem kein MMOG von der Pieke auf kennen - siehe die ganzen kleinen WoWler,die seit 2007 spielen und meinen, WoW wäre zu Beginn schon perfekt gewesen.
> 
> PS: Und sofern man privat keine Mitspieler hat,könnte es auch etwas schwer werden bei der Gildensuche,da nach 4-6 Wochen die meisten Gilden ihre Ränge gut gefüllt haben.



Oja das kenn ich von WoW, ich war auf Baelung qausi der erste Server der Liste, 100 er Spieler auf engsten Raumt in blauen ..nachthemdartigen Gewändern...
alle lvl 1-5. Probleme hatte ich allerdings 0, obwohl ich ISDN hatte - was mich wundert, da es den einen oder anderen schlechter traf, ev. lag es ja unterschiedliche Hardware auf den Servern.

Mein letzter Hype Start war...ich stand allein auf ner Insel...hab die gesprochenen Quests schnell weitergedrückt damit ich mit anderen  Spielern spielen konnte... lande in einer Torten oder namensähnlichen Stadt, spielte unwissentlich allein eine Qquest in der Nacht, wurde dann plötzlich einen Stummfilm ausgesetzt nach xx Lvln, ich konnte langweilig schnell lvln, wurde von bis zu > 40 über mir gekillt (kein Problem für mich, pvp ist pvp) durfte ich andere Leuts "ich wurd gekillt" geflame lesen - und bekomme dann gesteckt..je höher..desto mehr beta...da darfste oder besser gesagt, kannste besser grinden.. na super..von 50 andern Kleinigkeiten abgesehen...ok ich hätte die Atmosphäre genießen können und schön pitsche patsche alles langsam machen. Da aber das hochgelobte Pvp - was bis auf umhaun von Mipielern- nicht mal eingebaut war..war ich 100 prozentig ganz schnell "Dr. Kimble auf der Flucht", da ich nebenbei absehen konnte das der Pve Inhalt..recht schmucklos für meine Verhältnisse war...keine Repkosten oder so..etwas
was man schon in 2 D Spielen zum Flair einbaute...warum das net ansatzweise mal in Testbericht erwähnt wurde oder immer nur ein Stück und dann
eine Wertung > 80 Prozent bekam - entzieht sich 100 Prozent meiner Kenntnis.

An Dein Argument hab ich jetzt natürlich nicht gedacht...aber wie gesagt...der Schock halt. Son Start kann auch großartig sein.

Ich denke ich resveiere mir ein Fensterplatz beim Kollegen und schau mir Stunde 0 auf jeden Fall so schon an.

Warhammer hat gute Chancen - weisst schon mal in der Beta auf Gm`s beim Serverstart hin, es wurde von einer > 18 jährigen Community auf Lvl 14-16 jährig der Chat genutzt was niemand einhalt gebieten konnte und bei XxX zu 30 Bans pro Minute geführt haben könnte. Die Leute nutzen es also aus wenn sie merken kein GM da! Auch dies hat dem Spiel Mitspieler gekostet - heute hört man ja gerüchte über weltbesten Support - was mich nochmal veranlassen könnte eine 2-8 seitige Mängelliste zu erstellen.

In diesem Sinne:        *WARHAMMER IS COMEING*


----------



## Gromthar (25. Juni 2008)

@ Netskater

NATÜRLICH sucht man den Vergleich, wenn auch vollkommen vergebens. Als ich damals zum ersten mal WoW in der damaligen Beta gespielt habe, verglich ich mit DAoC und EQ1; als ich vor knapp 7 Monaten das erste mal HdRO spielte, verglich ich mit WoW - das ist aber vollkommen normal. Zu Anfang gefielen mir all die zuletzten angetesteten Spiele überhaupt nicht, da mir einfach zu viel verglichen mit meinem Vorgänger fehlte; nach ein paar Tagen/Wochen jedoch entdecke ich eben Seiten, die mir wiederum sehr viel Spaß machten, und so blieb ich dann immer einen längeren Zeitraum.

Mein Fazit: Vergleiche sind normal und nicht wegzudenken, jedoch sollte man sich auch davon lösen können um auch langfristig Spaß haben zu können. Davon mal abgesehen sind die Gemeinsamkeiten zwischen WoW und WAR auch eher grafischer Natur, und wesentlich weniger im Spieldesgin zu finden. Crafting ist komplett anders; kaum PvE, fast nur RvR-PvP; Klassendesgin ist vollends anders aufgebaut, einzige Gemeinsamkeit: Click&Run.

Was die Stadtbosse angeht meine ich in irgendeinem Podcast gehöhrt zu haben, dass sie diese absichtlich später einbringen um dem Anfang des Spiels eine längere Halbwertszeit zu verpassen. So gesehen wird niemand gehetzt schnell mit anderen Spierln mitzuhalten, sondern dazu angehalten das Spiel in erster Linie im Einzelnen zu erforschen um nach ein paar Monaten ins s.g. Game Over hineinblicken zu dürfen.

Aber um mal aufs Thema zurück zu kommen...
Ich werde nicht viel anders als bisher machen, denn die "Richtigen" Mitspieler habe ich bisher noch immer gefunden, Spaß war auch immer vorhanden. Einzig werde ich diesmal keinen Tank als ersten Char nehmen, sondern eine Heiler und/oder Fernkampf DPS Klasse. In EQ1 und WoW war ich fast 4 Jahre (Gesammtzeit) lang primär als Tank unterwegs, in HdRO das selbe jedoch nun 7 Monate. Bei WAR wird das anders aussehen, wie jedoch genau weiss ich noch nicht so recht. Irgendwie kann ich jeder Klasse eine gewisse Sympathie entgegen bringen. Wahrscheinlich werde ich einfach alle mal antesten und dann danach entscheiden welche "cooler" aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dietrich (25. Juni 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Leider kennen die meisten ja nicht die Bezeichnung von Beta und schreien nur nach NEED BETAKEY, damit sie schon vorab das Kampsystem kennenlernen um dann im fertigen Spiel losrulen zu können.
> 
> Betatester bezeichnet ja eigentlich folgendes:
> 
> ...




Wird den bei WAR in den Beta Foren auch auf Kritik eingegangen und merkt man das im Spiel?

MfG 

Dietrich


----------



## Moagim (25. Juni 2008)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Wird den bei WAR in den Beta Foren auch auf Kritik eingegangen und merkt man das im Spiel?
> 
> MfG
> 
> Dietrich




Ja, siehe Festungseinbau (gewaltiger Eingriff) 
Abschwächung der Szenariengewichtung....

Aber trotzdem, netter trollversuch wie immer.


----------



## Netskater (25. Juni 2008)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Wird den bei WAR in den Beta Foren auch auf Kritik eingegangen und merkt man das im Spiel?
> 
> MfG
> 
> Dietrich



Ich muss sagen Dietrich stellt sehr gute Fragen und kommentiert zudem noch richtig.

Ein Beta Tester von Warhammer lief mir in AoC über den Weg, wer für Warhamer war, hatte schon quasi mit Gildenausschluß zu rechnen.
Die Frage nach dem warum....Antwort: Grafik!

Das Programm Warhammer scheint also recht gut zu laufen^^.

Sollte es mir gelingen meinen Frustfaktor abzustellen und mich schon jetzt auf Warhammer zu konzentrieren?


----------



## Moagim (25. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen Dietrich stellt sehr gute Fragen und kommentiert zudem noch richtig.



Im War Forum eigentlich nicht, da versucht er nur zu provozieren.
Fragen nach Betaforen, da ist kein Ansatz von sachlichem Interesse zu finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Netskater (25. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Im War Forum eigentlich nicht, da versucht er nur zu provozieren.
> Fragen nach Betaforen, da ist kein Ansatz von sachlichem Interesse zu finden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aso..das kann ich nicht beurteilen, fands nur hilfreich da aktuell Programmierer ja ne Liste monatelang hatten,
die sie erneut vom Kunden wiederbekommen, und ganz gloreiche Kunden noch meinen, das es in 3 Tagen, ne 3 Monate, ne 3 Jahre weggepatcht ist -
erwähnen sie zumindest um es dann mit WoW vergleichen zu können *hust*.

wo WoW in 3 Jahren dann ist..erwähnen sie natürlich nicht...ich gelang zu oft zu dem falschen Schlagwort, ich lass es für heute besser.


----------



## Dietrich (25. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Ja, siehe Festungseinbau (gewaltiger Eingriff)
> Abschwächung der Szenariengewichtung....
> 
> Aber trotzdem, netter trollversuch wie immer.




Sorry werter Moagim, sollte kein Trollversuch sein. 
Darf man hier als nicht Beta-Tester keine fragen stellen?? Und das letzte mal als wir aneinander geraten sind hatte das wohl ehr andere Gründe.
Wieso ich auf die Frage komme?! AoC hatte auch eine Beta Zeit. Kann mir keiner sagen, das da nicht zB. Sachen wie Interface und F-Liste negativ aufgefallen sind.
Und da hier ja einige die Beta spielen und auch hoffentlich so als Beta Tester agieren wie du es geschrieben hast, hat es mich einfach nur interessiert ob auch auf
Meldungen eingegangen wird.


@Netskater
Das muss hier irgendeine Grundaggressivität in den WAR Foren sein. Die sind alle schon ganz heiss.

MfG

Dietrich


----------



## Moagim (25. Juni 2008)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Sorry werter Moagim, sollte kein Trollversuch sein.
> Darf man hier als nicht Beta-Tester keine fragen stellen?? Und das letzte mal als wir aneinander geraten sind hatte das wohl ehr andere Gründe.
> Wieso ich auf die Frage komme?! AoC hatte auch eine Beta Zeit. Kann mir keiner sagen, das da nicht zB. Sachen wie Interface und F-Liste negativ aufgefallen sind.
> Und da hier ja einige die Beta spielen und auch hoffentlich so als Beta Tester agieren wie du es geschrieben hast, hat es mich einfach nur interessiert ob auch auf
> ...




Ich reagiere einfach allergisch auf Einzeiler Fragen.
Schreibe bitte etwas mehr dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So wie jetzt ist es wesentlich besser.

Wenn du etwas fragst wo wir nur die Schlüsse ziehen können...in diesem Fall der Podcast mit Paul und Josh, wird das einfach unsachlich.

Closed Beta Tester haben die Anweisung, mal ganz plump ausgedrückt: Haltet die Klappe.
Wir wissen aber, das aufgrund des Betafeadbacks, das gesamte PvP System neu gemacht wurde + Festungen /Änderung der Szenarios.
Daher auch die enorme Verlängerung der Beta von 2007

Ahja und wegen dem..


Dietrich schrieb:


> Das muss hier irgendeine Grundaggressivität in den WAR Foren sein. Die sind alle schon ganz heiss.
> 
> MfG
> 
> Dietrich



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=47071

lies dir mal die 11 Seiten komplett durch...dann weißt du warum.


----------



## Dietrich (25. Juni 2008)

Aber bitte auch ALLE Seiten lesen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

Dietrich


----------



## BaLR0g (25. Juni 2008)

Ich fange KEINEN EINZIGEN Twink mehr an...


----------



## Mirdoìl (25. Juni 2008)

Ich fang zu anfang erstmal eine! klasse an und denk vorher nach was ich nehme das ich nich tausend twinks hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bawagrog (25. Juni 2008)

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele Sempai 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich will vorallem eine gute Gilde, in der ich auch meine gesamte Spielzeit bleibe.


----------



## Patso (25. Juni 2008)

also ich werde : mir von alsolut jeder klasse nen twink/char machen 
 dann werde ich jeden twink auf genau lvl 10 spielen 
nachdem ich dann 4 wochen chars auf lvl 10 hochgespielt hab schau ich welcher am meisten spaß macht lösch den rest such mir ne "gute" gilde ( eine die zu mir passt ) und spiel glücklich und zufrieden bis mein sever abgeschaltet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zwischendurch test ich ausgiebig i-welche igno funktionen oder so  ( wer mir blöd kommt igno usw usw )

ach ja und ich werde nie aber auch nie die gilde verlassen / wechseln oder irgentwas großes mit randomgrps angreifen (also zuviel random = ohne mich kann ich ja gleich wieder auf ein anderes spiel wechsel (ich wollts jetzt net beim namen nennen) naja dann vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal im spiel  viel spaß und so


----------



## Chiroc (26. Juni 2008)

Ich werd nicht wieder den Fehler machen, dass ich an die RP Realms (wenn es sie überhaupt gibt) zu hohe Erwartungen stell, sowie ich es bei WoW getan hab, für tiefsinniges RP hab ich UO und das ist gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonric (26. Juni 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Ich werd nicht wieder den Fehler machen, dass ich an die RP Realms (wenn es sie überhaupt gibt) zu hohe Erwartungen stell, sowie ich es bei WoW getan hab, für tiefsinniges RP hab ich UO und das ist gut so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja  nicht die Flinte ins Korn werfen^^
der Entwickler hat ja schon ein wenig Erfahrung mit mmoRP spielen(daoc)
Da gibt es zb ein rp filter du kannst zb dudu bannen aus deinem chat und er spuckt jedesmal Druide aus wen jemand dudu schreibt.
Und Rp Spieler können sich markieren so das du dir sicher sein kannst was dein gegenüber ist.
Also hoffen das sie das Rp ernster handhaben als wow.
 meine Erfahrungen aus daoc sind in dem punkt positiv .


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Juni 2008)

Also ich werde mich erstmal auf ein chara hochziehen und dann mal weiterkucken.
Aber ich werde auf jedenfall einen Tank spielen  wobei sich aber noch zeigen wird ob es sowas wie Talentpunkte geben wird oder nicht und ob man die verlernen kann (WOW) oder nicht (D2)
Dann kann man wenigstens mitn weng mehr DMG leveln, da die Tanks ja auch Bihänder tragen können

Aber das wird sich alles noch zeigen und ich hoff ich kriegn Beta-Key ab um dann zu entscheiden


----------



## Sin (30. Juni 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Also ich werde mich erstmal auf ein chara hochziehen und dann mal weiterkucken.



Schon beim lvln finde ich kann man ja feststellen ob einem eine Klasse liegt oder nicht



> Aber ich werde auf jedenfall einen Tank spielen  wobei sich aber noch zeigen wird ob es sowas wie Talentpunkte geben wird oder nicht und ob man die verlernen kann (WOW) oder nicht (D2)


Schau dir doch nochmal n paar Seiten an zum Thema WAR, ich glaube du wirst bezüglich dieser Frage fündig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Dann kann man wenigstens mitn weng mehr DMG leveln, da die Tanks ja auch Bihänder tragen können


Beidhänder in WAR |= Dmg,  aber dennoch soll keine Klasse in WAr sich nen Bruch holen beim lvln.



> Aber das wird sich alles noch zeigen und ich hoff ich kriegn Beta-Key ab um dann zu entscheiden


Und selbst wenn nicht, ich denke man kann 40-50€ für 30 Tage "testen" doch schon verkraften.


----------



## PARAS.ID (2. Juli 2008)

Ich udn meien Freudne werden von anfang an alle Greenskins von LOD gangen ^^


----------



## Rayon (2. Juli 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Ich udn meien Freudne werden von anfang an alle Greenskins von LOD gangen ^^


wunschdenken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (2. Juli 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Ich udn meien Freudne werden von anfang an alle Greenskins von LOD gangen ^^


*Räusper* Also....Waaaaaaaagh!!! *Räusper*


----------



## Scarloc. (2. Juli 2008)

Hm ich hab mir vorgenommen möglichst früh anzufangen, und zuerst eine tank/dd klasse zu spielen.
Außerdem will ich möglichst früh in ne passable Gilde oder ne Stamm Grp haben, nich das rumgegase mit rnd grps wie bei WoW.
Außerdem hoff ich sehr das WAR nicht so kiddy verseucht sein wird. Damit mein ich nicht das Alter, sonder simpel das Verhalten der Spieler. Ständiges rumgeflame und gespamme muss echt nicht sein.
Und zu guter Letzt das PVP/PVE gear besser balanced (falls es das überhaupt gibt (: ) wird.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. Juli 2008)

Scarloc. schrieb:


> Hm ich hab mir vorgenommen möglichst früh anzufangen, und zuerst eine tank/dd klasse zu spielen.
> Außerdem will ich möglichst früh in ne passable Gilde oder ne Stamm Grp haben, nich das rumgegase mit rnd grps wie bei WoW.
> Außerdem hoff ich sehr das WAR nicht so kiddy verseucht sein wird. Damit mein ich nicht das Alter, sonder simpel das Verhalten der Spieler. Ständiges rumgeflame und gespamme muss echt nicht sein.
> Und zu guter Letzt das PVP/PVE gear besser balanced (falls es das überhaupt gibt (: ) wird.




Nach Zeilen:

1. Willkommen bei den Leuten mit den grossen bösen Waffen =) (Ich gehör zu den Kleidträgern hinter dir, die seufzend dafür sorgen dass ihr nicht umkippt)
2. Gibt schon eine menge vorab gegründeter Gilden...bewirb dich doch bei einer (Näheres im Buffed WAR Gildenforum)
3. (und 4.) Bis jetzt sieht die Community ganz erwachsen aus. Hoffen wir mal dass sich das nicht wie bei [Hier MMO mit drei Buschstaben, erster und letzter gleicheinsetzten] entwickelt...aber ich hoffe dass die wannabe röxx0rs bleiben wo sie jetzt sind (Immerhin flamen sie ja dieses Game genug, also warum sollten sie Wechseln?
4. Du weisst natürlich, dass in WAR das PvP (Hier RvR genannt) einen weitaus grösseren Teil als das PvE ausmacht, und die Klassen vollkommen auf PvP ausgelegt sind...mit allen sich aus Skills und Equipment ergebenden Konsequenzen? Oder ums einfach auszudrücken...glaubst du echt, es würde in W.A.R ein eigenes Equipment geben um PvE zu machen? ^^


----------



## Scarloc. (4. Juli 2008)

zu 1. Nachdem ich aber nen Chaosbarbar spielen will, musste umso mehr heilen. Und Tank bin ich ja dann auch nur höchstens mal Off tank mäßig. (:
2. Ja danke, ich schau mich mal um.
3. Das gleiche ist mir auch aufgefallen. Das Gute daran ist das Warhammer Online viele Intressenten vom Tabletop hat, und da sind die meisten Spieler ja schon älter. Und evtl. schauen noch n paar W40k-ler (DoW) rein. Das Spiel war ja auch lang nicht so populär (besonders unter den Jüngeren) wie z.B. WC.
4. Ja weiß ich (: Ich hab anfangs auch bei WoW gedacht es gibt kein Equipment um PvP zu machen, nur gibts davon inzwischen fast mehr als PvE equip.. Und bei WAR ist ja PvP auch nich so verdammt langweilig wie bei WoW, hoff ich doch ma aufgrund der Berichte bisher. Außerdem freu ich mich das PvE dann als Abwechslung (zwischen dem Städte gezerge) evtl. ernster genommen wird. D.h. das man nicht ewig für ein paar simple Viecher braucht.


----------



## MadRedCap (4. Juli 2008)

Ich hoffe mal, dass sich die Community rund um WAR auch gemäss des Alters (ab 18) benehmen wird.
Aber von Anfang an dabei sein... das wär schon was...
Allerdings nur, wenn das Spiel zum Release nicht so verbuggt ist wie diverse andere Ableger der MMO-Familie.
Trifft obig genanntes tatsächlich zu, werde ich sogar etwas schlechter machen: Mehr Zeit in dieses Spiel investieren als in *** (aus Gründen des Namecallings werde ich das mal zensieren, jeder kann sich denken, was es bedeutet). 
Allerdings nicht so wie ein No-RL-24/7-I-am-God-Spieler. Einfach nur mehr Zeit investieren.


so far...


----------



## insertcoolname (4. Juli 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass sich die Community rund um WAR auch gemäss des Alters (ab 18) benehmen wird.



Wenn du davon ausgehst, das WAR keine Jugendfreigabe erhält, dann muss ich dich entäuschen, wird wohl ab 12 sein.

Und ob sich die Community so groß unterscheiden wird? Schön wärs ja, aber wenn man sich mal die ganzen WAR-Foren durchliest und bedenkt, dass WAR ein Massentaugliches Spiel werden soll, dann sehe ich, na ja nicht schwarz, aber zumindest dunkelgrau.

Kann aber durchaus sein, dass viele ex-DAOC'ler der Gemeinschaft ein besonderes Flair geben werden, was vielleicht die Spätpubertierenden davon abhält sich spätpubertierend zu verhalten.


----------



## PARAS.ID (6. Juli 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> wunschdenken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




reservier dir schonmal einen mimimi-thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (6. Juli 2008)

Glaub halt, das brauchma nicht. Vielleicht solltet ihr drüber nachdenken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (6. Juli 2008)

insertcoolname schrieb:


> Wenn du davon ausgehst, das WAR keine Jugendfreigabe erhält, dann muss ich dich entäuschen, wird wohl ab 12 sein.
> 
> Und ob sich die Community so groß unterscheiden wird? Schön wärs ja, aber wenn man sich mal die ganzen WAR-Foren durchliest und bedenkt, dass WAR ein Massentaugliches Spiel werden soll, dann sehe ich, na ja nicht schwarz, aber zumindest dunkelgrau.
> 
> Kann aber durchaus sein, dass viele ex-DAOC'ler der Gemeinschaft ein besonderes Flair geben werden, was vielleicht die Spätpubertierenden davon abhält sich spätpubertierend zu verhalten.


Ja, das kann man nie wissen. PvP zieht sowieso idR eher die ... erm ... unreifere Fraktion an. Allerdings ist die Altersfreigabe kein Freischein für "Kiddies" (siehe AoC), sondern zeigt lediglich an ab welchem Alter irgendwelche Behörden dieses Spiel unbedenklich empfehlen würden. HdRO hat auch keine hohe Altersfreigabe, doch der "Kiddie"-Anteil ist eher gering. Selbst junge Spieler sind dort nicht von Unreife durchzogen, sondern passen sich einfach an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (6. Juli 2008)

Das gerade am Anfang viele "Kiddies" aufgrund des PvP da seinw erden , denke ich steht außer Frage. Nur weiß bzw. hoffe ich das ihnen der hohe Gruppenbedarf Saueraufstößt und sie nach dem Freimonat wieder gehen oder besser noch, sich zum Guten gewandelt haben.


----------



## Punky260 (6. Juli 2008)

Ich habe den grössten Fehler bereits behoben.

- Zu spät angefangen.

Zudem habe ich schon eine Mega-Gilde gefunden, das läuft also auch alles gut.


Jetzt kann ich nur noch darauf warten das es endlich losgeht!


----------



## yilmo (6. Juli 2008)

So wie ich gesehn hab gibts dann in WAR mehr heiler und tanks als dd's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weil irgendwie alle heiler und tank spielen ,weil sie z.B in WoW als schurke/mage/hexer ect. nicht mitgenommen wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (7. Juli 2008)

yilmo schrieb:


> So wie ich gesehn hab gibts dann in WAR mehr heiler und tanks als dd's
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Glaub mir, das täuscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich krieg langsam den Eindruck, Marauder und Magus sind die beliebtesten Klassen in W.A.R ^^


----------

